# Enduro / Freeride: Erfahrungen mit 2 Kolbenbremsen (z.B. Saint)?



## tinka (3. September 2012)

EDIT: Ich kann den Titel leider nicht editieren- meinte natürlich 4 Kolbenbremsen- zwei auf jeder Seite ;-) Danke Ani!

Hallo Zusammen,
ich würde gerne nach Eurem Rat fragen. 
Ich habe ein Enduro Bike mit dem ich viele Touren fahre, aber das immer häufiger auch im Bikepark zum Einsatz kommt und mir dort höllisch viel Spaß bereitet.... 
Es ist aber so, dass meine Finger dort mit Abstand am schnellsten ermüden, und mich von weiterem fahren abhalten...
(Spätestens nach 3000 Abfahrtsmeter, bei Nässe früher, habe ich einfach keine Kraft mehr zum Bremsen, selbst das Lenker festhalten wird dann zum Krampf und ich muss immer häufiger anhalten... Ich habe mir schon so ein Unterarm/Fingertrainingsring gekauft mit dem ich nun fleißig im Büro übe).
Aber würde eine bessere Bremse auch helfen?
Ich fahre im Moment eine Formula Rx, und überlege mir eine andere zu kaufen. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit 4 Kolbenbremsen, wie z.B. der Shimano Saint? 
Macht das Sinn an einem Bike, dass auf Touren (60%) und Park (30%) eingesetzt wird? Die Teile sind ja auch reichlich schwer....
Im Internet ist zu lesen, dass die 2 Kolbenbremsen sehr schwer zu dossieren sind? 
Ich würde mich super über (weibliche) Erfahrungen freuen!
Vg Claudia


----------



## Ani (3. September 2012)

hi, ich glaub du meinst 4 kolbenbremse  

welche scheibengröße fährst du? vielleicht funktioniert deine bremse auch nicht einwandfrei, kann auch immer mal sein.

ich fahre die avid elixir cr carbon (eine "normale" 2-kolbenbremse), hinten mit 185 scheibe und bin sehr zufrieden. obwohl ich eine eher schlechte bremstechnik habe, hält die auch bei längeren und steilen abfahrten problemlos durch (pds, saalbach...).
eine freundin von mir hatte die aber auch und war total unzufrieden, sie hatte fading etc. 
es scheint da doch teilweise ziemlich fertigungstoleranzen zu geben.

wenn du eine 4-kolbenbremse ausprobieren möchtest und dir die saint zu schwer ist, könntest du mal die neue avid x.o trail ausprobieren. ich hab sie leider noch nicht ausprobiert, aber mein freund hat sie montiert und ist sehr zufrieden. leider ist die auch nicht grad günstig, an eine saint kommst du natürlich billiger, gibt es sicher auch im bikemarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (3. September 2012)

Ich bin zwar ein Mann, melde mich zu dem Thema Bremsen aber doch mal zu Wort:
Wenn du schnell verkrampfst/ermüdest, beim Bremsen ist vielleicht der Hebel zu weit weg vom Lenker eingestellt?
Der Druckpunkt der Bremse sollte möglichst dicht am Lenker liegen. Wie dicht ist natürlich eine Sache des persöhnlichen Empfindens.
Dies solte Ermüdungserscheinungen schon sehr vorbeugen.
Größere Bremsscheiben sorgen dafür, daß die Bremse nicht zu schnell überhitzt und somit Fading einsetzt.
Bei dem Thema Bremsen wird auch immer viel vom Gewicht gesprochen, aber eine Bremse mit mehr Material(also auch höherem Gewicht) am Bremssattel kann natürlich auch deutlich mehr Hitze vom Bremsvorgang aufnehmen, bevor sich hitzebedingte Bremsleistungsverschlechterung einstellt.
Klar wiegt eine DH taugliche Bremse deutlich mehr wie eien Tourenbremse. Dafür hat man aber auch ein deutliches Plus an Bremskraft.
Die Saint ist für ungeübte Fahrer eher weniger zu empfehlen. Ich fahre sie selber, sie ist aber sehr digital in der Bremswirkung. Man hat nahezu keinen Grenzbereich, bevor die volle Bremswirkung einsetzt. Sie ist somit sehr schwer zu dosieren und erfordert einiges an Übung, gerade wenn man von einer recht schwachen Bremse, wie der Formula RX wechselt.

Gruß

Sundancer


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2012)

Hi,
als neue 4-Kolben-Bremse, nur wenig schwerer als die Xt785 gibt es auch die ZEE von Shimano.

Die ist sehr gutmütig, hat aber genug Power für lange Abfahrten und kein Fading.

Vorher würde ich die o.g. Dinge (Säubern, Entlüften, Belagswechsel, größere Scheibe vorne) aber in Angriff nehmen. Das kann eine der Ursachen sein. 

Bitte aber VORHER fragen, an der Bremse sollte nicht einfach so herumgespielt werden 

grüße
sun909


----------



## tinka (3. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Danke für die zahlreichen schnellen Antworten!
An sich ist die Bremse wohl in Ordnung (keine Luft im System, kein schwammiger Druckpunkt etc). Die Griffweitenverstellung hab ich auch genutzt- die sind ziemlich nah am Lenker. Der Winkel zum Handgelenk müsste auch passen - ich hab keinen Knick zwischen Unterarm und Fingern.
Ich bremse mit einem Finger, für bessere Hebelwirkung sind die Bremsen auch schon ein gutes Stück nach innen gerückt.
Also es wird wohl wirklich an mir liegen, und nicht an der Bremse bzw deren Einstellung... ;-(

Ich wiege so ca 65kg und hab 180ziger Scheiben.
Hmhm ist dieses Problem der zu schnell ermüdenden Finger wirklich so ungewöhnlich (für Frauen?)

Meine Bremstechnik ist sicherlich auch nicht die Beste, weil ich viel "Dauerbremse". Aber das gibt mir einfach mehr Kontrolle insbesondere auf steilen Strecken als zwischendurch immer wieder ganz aufzumachen...
Es ist mir jetzt allerdings auch schon zwei mal passiert dass in längeren Abfahrten am Stück (z.B. Hacklbergtrail/saalbach) die Bremsbeläge angefangen haben zu stinken wie Hölle.... Ich hab dieses Jahr auch schon 6 Paar Bremsbeläge verbraucht...

Hmhm aber wenn die Saint so schwer zu dosieren ist, ist die vielleicht auch nicht das richtige für mich. Gibt es denn eine Alternative - also mehr Bremswirkung aber bessere Dosierbarkeit oder ist die Dosierbarkeit immer der Preis für Bremsleistung?

Viele Grüße,
Claudia


----------



## marcy2 (3. September 2012)

Du bremst zuviel. Einfach mal locker lassen.


----------



## jboe (3. September 2012)

Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert!


----------



## Veloce (3. September 2012)

Ich hab die Saint am CC Hardtail  ( 180 /160  ) und am  SX  ( Parkbike )   mit 200er Scheiben verbaut .
Warum sie sich nicht gut dosieren lassen soll ist mir ein Rätsel .
Meine zwei sind jedenfalls keine Zicken beim Dosieren und auch sonst
unauffällig aber kräftig .

Nur die Einstellung der Bremshebel erfordert etwas Sorgfalt gerade bei kleineren Händen .

Die Elexier ist ohne Winterbetrieb ganz akzeptabel . Ich war allerdings
das Gezicke mit den  temperaturbedingten öfters hängenden Kolben nach drei Wintern leid .


----------



## Gmiatlich (4. September 2012)

Griaß Di!

Wenn du die  Muskeln trainierst schadet es sowieso nicht, egal welche Bremse du bedienst.
Wenn du jetzt schon so viele Bremsbeläge verbraucht hast dann hast du entweder Beläge drauf die sehr schnell verschleißen oder es besteht wirklich noch Potential deine Bremstechnik zu verbessern.
Auf die Schnelle (sofern deine Federgabel freigegeben ist) kannst du größere Bremsscheiben und andere Beläge ausprobieren.

Du wirst wahrscheinlich zu jeder Bremse Gutes und Schlechtes hören, trotzdem gebe ich jetzt die Lobpreisungen meiner besseren Hälfte über die Hope M4 weiter 

Zwecks Gewicht: Wenn ich mehr Spaß mit 300g mehr am Rad erreichen kann dann pfeife ich auf die Grammfuchserei.


----------



## sun909 (4. September 2012)

Hallo Claudia,
wenn die "Technik" oben in Ordnung ist, dann kann es eigentlich nur noch an verÃ¶lten BelÃ¤gen oder Scheiben liegen (Scheiben mit Reinigungsalkohol sauber machen, andere BelÃ¤ge ausprobieren; hast du die eigentlich ordentlich eingebremst? Ã¼ber ca. 10 Vollbremsungen mit jeweils nur EINER Bremse aus ca. 25-30km/h bis zum Stillstand).

Ansonsten kÃ¶nnte deine eigene Bremstechnik verbesserungswÃ¼rdig sein  Dauer/Schleifbremsen fÃ¼hrt bei jeder Bremse zu Aua an den Fingern. 

Schau dir dazu einfach mal die Sachen im Netz an, wie richtig gebremst wird...

Ansonsten gibt es Bremsen, die gut zu dosieren sind UND ordentlich Power haben. Ich persÃ¶nlich bin ein Freund von Magura/Shimano, da diese MineralÃ¶l verwenden, was kein Wasser zieht wie DOT (=alle zwei Jahre neue BremsflÃ¼ssigkeit!) und nicht so agressiv zu Lack und Haut ist...

Von denen kannst du "blind" die SLX 666, XT 785 oder die ZEE (Vierkolbenbremse) kaufen. Alle einfach zu installieren und fÃ¼r dein Gewicht mit gut Power. Ggf. kannst du vorne noch auf 200er Scheibe gehen, aber zuerst wÃ¼rde ich es mit der Bremstechnik probieren. 

Preislich liegen die SLX und XT bei 130-170â¬ ohne Scheiben, die ZEE bei ca. 220,--. ZEE mit deutlich mehr Power, aber sehr sauber zu dosieren. Die neue Saint kommt so langsam auf den Markt, aber auch gut teuer. 

Magura-Bremsen sind deutlich leichter, die MT4 kriegst du hier im Bikemarkt fÃ¼r um die 160â¬ neu, auch eine Sorglos-Bremse bei mir gewesen. Wenn du hÃ¤ufig viele HM machst, dann aber lieber die ZEE...

schÃ¶nen gruÃ
sun909


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. September 2012)

tinka schrieb:


> Es ist mir jetzt allerdings auch schon zwei mal passiert dass in längeren Abfahrten am Stück (z.B. Hacklbergtrail/saalbach) die Bremsbeläge angefangen haben zu stinken wie Hölle.... Ich hab dieses Jahr auch schon 6 Paar Bremsbeläge verbraucht...


Klingt für mich danach, als ob da die Technik (Fahr- und Bremstechnik) noch ausgebaut werden könnte 
Fahrtechnik deshalb, weil dann die Sicherheit kommt, das Bike einfach mal laufen zu lassen (was man auf dem Hackelbergtrail m.M.n. gut kann) und Bremstechnik (ist bei Fahrtechniktrainings hoffentlich immer dabei!), damit man weiß, wann das eigene Bike beim Bremsen wie reagiert und die Bremsen gezielt und kontrolliert einsezt, statt dieses Dauerschleifens 

Schau dich mal nach nem Fahrtechniktraining um, ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass ich dieses Jahr nach einem Fahrtechniktraining den Hacklbergtrail viel entspannter und flüssiger gefahren bin und genossen hab, als noch im Jahr zuvor ohne jegliche Technik und mit viel Angst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetalex (18. September 2012)

Hallöle,
also von einer Saint würde ich dir dringend abraten! Ich wiege 100kg und mein Rad( Downhiller) so um die 20kg. Ich fahre eine Saint mit 200er Scheiben. Die Bremse ist absolut super aber, sie ist abartig bissig. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das das Dir mit 65kg zum Problem werden könnte. 
Wie wäre es mit einer Avid code? Die zieht anständig und läst bei 65kg auch nicht nach wenn man mal länger schleifen lässt. Zudem ist sie um Welten besser zu dosieren! Hatte selber eine vor der Saint.
(Hätte übrigends noch eine zu verkaufen)

Grüße
Der Alex


----------



## Pizzaplanet (18. September 2012)

Quark man kann auch mit 50kg ne Saint oder Zee fahren.
Ist alles eine Frage der gewöhnung.
Sicher sollte man Leute vorwarnen wenn die zum ersten mal mit der Saint oder Zee fahren und es von vorher gewohnt waren die Bremshebel mit aller Macht zu betätigen.


----------



## deathmetalex (18. September 2012)

Naja, natürlich ist das eine Frage der Übung. Aber die Saint auf nassen Wurzeln mit 65kg wird unnötig kniffelig....und manche schaffen das nie


----------



## Veloce (18. September 2012)

deathmetalex schrieb:


> Naja, natürlich ist das eine Frage der Übung. Aber die Saint auf nassen Wurzeln mit 65kg wird unnötig kniffelig....und manche schaffen das nie



Wer später bremsen kann ist länger schnell 
Auch mit 65 kg ist eine kräftige gut dosierbare Bremse keine
Sünde und nasse Wurzeln sind bei normalem Fahrkönnen auch
kein Hexenwerk solange keine NN oder Smart  Sam auf den Felgen wohnt.


----------



## tinka (20. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen, vielen Dank nochmal für Eure Antworten und Tipps. Hier ein kleines Update:

Der Tip die Bremshebels wirklich RICHTIG nah ran an den Lenker zu bringen, hat in Bezug auf die Finger doch nochmal deutlich Hilfe gebracht... allerdings ging das mit der Bremsleistung der RX nicht mehr so weiter... In Ischgl hatte ich dann nochmal so ein Erlebnis was die finale Entscheidung gebracht hat eine neue Bremse zu kaufen: auf dem letzten Stück die Skipiste direkt runter(nach bereits 1500 abfahrtsmetern mit mehr oder weniger keiner Pause) ist es ein SCHEIß Gefühl zu merken, dass die Bremswirkung weniger und weniger wirkt und das Bike schneller und schneller ;-)

Die Entscheidung ist dann auf Grund von Preis /Leistung auf die ZEE gefallen. Die habe ich jetzt ausführlich getestet, unter anderem im Schnee und Regen in Saalbach/Leogang und ich kann nur sagen Hammer! Trotz nassen Verhältnissen geile Bremswirkung, kein Quitschen, beste Dosierbarkeit (da blockiert absolut nichts ungewollt!!). 
Ach ja- auf eine 200er Scheibe habe ich dann auch gleich gewechselt.

Also absolute Empfehlung, insbesondere für Mädels mit 'geringerer' Handkraft! Merci an alle nochmal!
vg Claudia


----------



## tinka (20. September 2012)

PS. @deathmetalex: Ich glaube Frauen haben da einfach etwas mehr Feingefühl was die Dosierbarkeit angeht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetalex (20. September 2012)

Ok, Leogang hat ja doch die eine oder andere nasse Wurzel.
...werde mal meine Bremstechnik überarbeiten....


----------

